# Cwc Divers Watch



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi

I am a newbie here, and looking for some info.I am wanting to buy a cwc divers watch or another cwc waterproof watch. The problem is that i have really small wrists and was wundering if there are any with mid size faces.I cannot get onto the sale forum until i have my 50 posts.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As far as I know, CWC only have two versions of diver's watches, both of wihich are around 40-41mm across. I used to have one and it was fine on my 7 inch wrist. I'm not sure how much smaller you could go though, in terms of wrist size.

Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

The CWC doesn't wear all that large because the dial is unusually small for a watch of that size and it's not very tall.

Consider a Vostok Amphibia if you want a smaller divers watch. Mine's only 38mm.


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> Consider a Vostok Amphibia if you want a smaller divers watch. Mine's only 38mm.


Cheers will look into where i can get some info


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pick said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Consider a Vostok Amphibia if you want a smaller divers watch. Mine's only 38mm.
> ...


Do a search here on the forum for the terms "amphibia" and "amphibian". That will get you a good start. 

Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here are mine. Old and new. Solidly built USSR and Russian watches and cheap enough that you will want more than one. I wouldn't recommend diving in an old one unless the seals have been replaced.





































And the CWC for comparison, which is a great watch, but it can cost 10 times as much!


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

how much would it cost for a new CWC like the one in the picture?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

google 'silvermans'

and make sure your sitting down


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> google 'silvermans'
> 
> and make sure your sitting down


Cheers,get what you mean, did not realise they were that dear. might have to think of something differant!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a google for 'military watch mall'


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

The PVD CWC copies that can be had for about Â£50 are EXCELLENT !! Great lume and i have used mine for swimming many times and never once had a problem diving down to 15.mtrs


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

This :http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-pvd-diver-style-watch-167433.html


----------



## mike sub (Oct 14, 2011)

pick said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a newbie here, and looking for some info.I am wanting to buy a cwc divers watch or another cwc waterproof watch. The problem is that i have really small wrists and was wundering if there are any with mid size faces.I cannot get onto the sale forum until i have my 50 posts.


Have you considered Seiko - ?

As the Japanese watch faces tend to be smaller

Ps am also a newbie

pps only 17 more posts !!


----------



## mike sub (Oct 14, 2011)

LJD said:


> The PVD CWC copies that can be had for about Â£50 are EXCELLENT !! Great lume and i have used mine for swimming many times and never once had a problem diving down to 15.mtrs


Like the sound of that were would you get online ?

PVD is very durable ? am a newbie so not too sure about scratching etc...

mike sub


----------



## mike sub (Oct 14, 2011)

55JWB said:


> I feel a bit frustrated as I would have bought a watch today but I too don't have enough posts


Keep going lad only 40 more posts to go !!!

Am even further behind than you....

In any case you will make some good descisions when you have the fifty

what i thought at first was a good watch from ebay .... is now I realise perhaps really NOT that

good so knowing about what is the fair price is important

mike sub


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice watches there


----------



## Tito Soto (Dec 30, 2011)

Vostok are cool


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

look on the bay and find something you like.keep clear of pvd,bremont have pvd and i know if they get scratched it cant be repaired.


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

LJD said:


> The PVD CWC copies that can be had for about Â£50 are EXCELLENT !! Great lume and i have used mine for swimming many times and never once had a problem diving down to 15.mtrs


yea i have to agree with the excellent lume. looks great at night


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you get hit for import duties etc. if buying Vostok from Russia or Ukraine?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Amphibia is a great watch; I have been down to 25 meters with one, SWMBO, who is much braver than me, has taken one of mine down to 65m. without issues.

This from a ten year old watch, never serviced, which I am wearing today.

And when you buy something else, there's a ready market for used Amphibias!

Love 'em!


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Best place to buy Vostok??


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Rob.A32 said:


> Best place to buy Vostok??


New old stock, probably the 'bay, used; here and the 'bay.

Do an ebay search for 'Amphibia'... lots!


----------

